# FreeBSD internal lecture



## darkshadow (Nov 9, 2012)

Interesting FreeBSD lecture, check it out https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nwbqBdghh6E


----------



## SirDice (Nov 9, 2012)

It's this course I think: http://www.mckusick.com/courses/introdescrip.html

You might still be able to order the DVD. Price is a bit steep though


----------

